# Vaginal Mass



## Jamie Dezenzo (Oct 29, 2008)

Hello All,
Excision of vaginal mass which was in the apex of the vaginal cuff. Path came back as prolapsed chronic inflammation fallopian tube.
Per chart hysterectomy done…..
Any thoughts on this???
57135 620.4, w/ V code for S/P hysterectomy?


----------



## garmab06 (Oct 29, 2008)

CPT 57135 is a vaginal procedure  - if the procedure says  vag and hysterectomy 58260 -58263 with your pathology report.  Need to review the approach.

thx.
L. Ivonne Garcia 
Tucson, Arizona


----------



## Onelm (Mar 5, 2009)

*58260*

Can 58260 Be Combined W/ 57220 And 57240 ?


----------

